# Il ruolo paterno



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2019)

[video=youtube;FP5d0WR77LQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP5d0WR77LQ[/video]


----------



## Marjanna (3 Marzo 2019)

_Ulisse non accetta il fatto che appena ti nasce un figlio l'uomo si trasforma, l'uomo diventa lo spin off di un'altra vita, l'uomo diventa lo spin off di una serie di maggior successo, e sa benissimo che la sua serie non verrà rinnovata per molte stagioni.

:sonar:
_


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> _Ulisse non accetta il fatto che appena ti nasce un figlio l'uomo si trasforma, l'uomo diventa lo spin off di un'altra vita, l'uomo diventa lo spin off di una serie di maggior successo, e sa benissimo che la sua serie non verrà rinnovata per molte stagioni.  :sonar: _


  Generare spin off di me è stata di per se una gran bella avventura, anche se non ne avevo completa coscienza, la migliore della mia vita.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Non ho ancora avuto il tempo di vedere il video: di che parla, in sintesi?

(solo io trovo Recalcati un po' troppo apprezzato dalla platea femminile non riuscendo allo stesso tempo a diventare un modello di sufficiente identificazione per gli uomini? O è una sensazione?)


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho ancora avuto il tempo di vedere il video: di che parla, in sintesi?
> 
> (solo io trovo Recalcati un po' troppo apprezzato dalla platea femminile non riuscendo allo stesso tempo a diventare un modello di sufficiente identificazione per gli uomini? O è una sensazione?)


Non è Recalcati :rotfl: è l’imitazione!
Fa ridere... :facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

Recalcati piace alle donne più che agli uomini perché le donne sono generalmente più interessate ai sentimenti.
Recalcati ha una capacità divulgativa che gli ha dato fama, ma è un docente universitario e i filmati dei suoi seminari non sono proprio alla portata di tutti.
Sintetizzare il suo lavoro divulgativo finisce per semplificare ulteriormente. Sarebbe come sintetizzare Piero Angela dicendo che mio nonno era una scimmia.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

Recalcati:
“La funzione del padre in psicoanalisi è quella di testimoniare che la vita umana è attraversata dal limite mentre per il discorso del capitalista tutto è possibile: acquistare, consumare, evitare la morte. In Italia lo sappiamo bene: il ventennio che ci siamo lasciati alle spalle ha visto la degenerazione dell'idea di paternità. Uomini afflitti dalla sindrome di Peter Pan, eterni ragazzi che diventano compagni di gioco dei figli, padri ridotti a pupazzi...
 Dobbiamo distinguere il ritorno nostalgico del padre-padrone, la cui espressione più drammatica sono i fondamentalismi di vario genere, dalla giusta esigenza che la vita ha di liberarsi dai padri. 
Ma il lutto del padre è complicato, non si può solo rifiutare il padre. 
L'odio verso i padri ostacola la vita dei figli, non libera affatto dalla sua ombra. Per liberarsi dal padre bisogna riconoscere il suo valore.
Quello che resta del padre nel tempo della sua evaporazione non è il padre-padrone e nemmeno il padre-perverso, ma il padre- testimone. I figli hanno bisogno di testimoni che dicano loro non qual è il senso dell'esistenza, bensì che mostrino attraverso la loro vita che l'esistenza può avere un senso.
Il tempo dei nostri figli è il tempo di Telemaco che non è solo una figura della nostalgia. Telemaco è il figlio giusto che ha il coraggio di mettersi in moto, di compiere il proprio viaggio. È il viaggio del figlio che rende possibile il ritorno di Ulisse. Per questo ho ribattezzato la generazione di oggi, "generazione Telemaco". Se i padri non hanno lasciato niente ai figli, tocca ai figli fare il viaggio, diventare eredi, interpretare in modo nuovo quello che hanno ricevuto. Anche se non hanno ricevuto Regni ma solo debiti! Da questo punto di vista possiamo dire che nelle nuove narrazioni irrompe anche e soprattutto una nuova figura di figlio.”


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Recalcati:
> “La funzione del padre in psicoanalisi è quella di testimoniare che la vita umana è attraversata dal limite mentre per il discorso del capitalista tutto è possibile: acquistare, consumare, evitare la morte. In Italia lo sappiamo bene: il ventennio che ci siamo lasciati alle spalle ha visto la degenerazione dell'idea di paternità. Uomini afflitti dalla sindrome di Peter Pan, eterni ragazzi che diventano compagni di gioco dei figli, padri ridotti a pupazzi...
> Dobbiamo distinguere il ritorno nostalgico del padre-padrone, la cui espressione più drammatica sono i fondamentalismi di vario genere, dalla giusta esigenza che la vita ha di liberarsi dai padri.
> Ma il lutto del padre è complicato, non si può solo rifiutare il padre.
> ...


E' infatti questa una prosa molto più orientata a piacere alla platea femminile che a disegnare un quadro esaustivo della situazione. Si dilunga in citazioni, arzigogoli, cerca di compiacere più che di far comprendere e definire, sembra, se proprio vogliamo semplificare, che cerchi di dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte e allo stesso tempo coccoli il lettore o più comprensibilmente la lettrice: dal punto di vista commerciale il suo stile è perfetto e a lui va tutta la mia stima per averlo adottato in maniera egregia avendo alle spalle competenze che io non ho.
Ma... se devo ricavare qualcosa di utile dal passo che hai citato, io, come uomo, come padre, mi sento in difficoltà.


----------



## Vera (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho ancora avuto il tempo di vedere il video: di che parla, in sintesi?
> 
> (solo io trovo Recalcati un po' troppo apprezzato dalla platea femminile non riuscendo allo stesso tempo a diventare un modello di sufficiente identificazione per gli uomini? O è una sensazione?)


A me Recalcati non piace. Mi da venire i brufoli. Ma forse sono davvero un maschio gay come ha detto Arcistufo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' infatti questa una prosa molto più orientata a piacere alla platea femminile che a disegnare un quadro esaustivo della situazione. Si dilunga in citazioni, arzigogoli, cerca di compiacere più che di far comprendere e definire, sembra, se proprio vogliamo semplificare, che cerchi di dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte e allo stesso tempo coccoli il lettore o più comprensibilmente la lettrice: dal punto di vista commerciale il suo stile è perfetto e a lui va tutta la mia stima per averlo adottato in maniera egregia avendo alle spalle competenze che io non ho.
> Ma... se devo ricavare qualcosa di utile dal passo che hai citato, io, come uomo, come padre, mi sento in difficoltà.


Questa è una sintesi mia di una intervista.
Non vedo arzigogoli.
Dice che il ruolo del padre (ma lo dice anche della madre) è quello di vivere dando un senso alla propria vita.
Il figlio dovrà trovare il proprio senso sapendo che un senso si può trovare. 
Anche Madame Bovary è la storia di una traditrice, come Anna Karenina o I fratelli Karamazof è la storia di una famiglia disfunzionale.
Forse bisogna leggerli i libri.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli hanno bisogno di testimoni che dicano loro non qual è il senso dell'esistenza, bensì che mostrino attraverso la loro vita che l'esistenza può avere un senso.


Prendo questo passo, che ha qualcosa di Marzulliano. 
A me non piace, e l'avrei riscritto così.
I figli maschi hanno bisogno di un padre che insegni loro cosa è un uomo, quali sono le caratteristiche che un maschio deve avere, che li accompagni nella crescita sentimentale e sessuale, di una sessualità che non sia solo anatomia, ma insegni loro ad avere il miglior rapporto possibile col loro fallo. Di un padre che spieghi le donne dal punto di vista di un uomo, in una visione del femminile che escluda la dicotomia madre/amante, in cui non vi sia frustrazione o paura nell'essere uomo, ma la giusta consapevolezza della propria natura (e questo allontanare la frustrazione di genere riduce di molto i rischi di una deriva violenta nel contatto con la donna). 
Il Novecento ha ucciso il ruolo del padre, ne ha fatto qualcosa di subalterno alla madre e le ultime generazioni, cresciute da figure femminili, sono incapaci di gestire il loro essere uomini, le loro emozioni, le loro paure, la loro sessualità, che diventa così triviale, buffa, oscena, timorosa, fragile, perdendo la necessaria sacralità e forza, che invece rimane per quella femminile. Da tutto ciò nasce l'uomo moderno, che ha paura della donna e come tale si adegua alla sua volontà. E di conseguenza la corrispondente disistima e diffidenza da parte della donna, che vede l'uomo come un eterno bambinone (ma quando si trova a essere a sua volta madre lo educa come tale per tenerlo legato a sé).
La stessa propensione carrieristica in luogo di quella paterna è utile per rappresentare un modello attrattivo per la donna attuale: è qualcosa che il ragazzo futuro uomo apprende dalla figura materna, alla cui volontà si adegua nel tentativo di compiacerla. L'uomo moderno non cresce mai, all'ombra delle figure femminili, resta fanciullo troppo a lungo.


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Prendo questo passo, che ha qualcosa di Marzulliano.
> A me non piace, e l'avrei riscritto così.
> I figli maschi hanno bisogno di un padre che insegni loro cosa è un uomo, quali sono le caratteristiche che un maschio deve avere, che li accompagni nella crescita sentimentale e sessuale, di una sessualità che non sia solo anatomia, ma insegni loro ad avere il miglior rapporto possibile col loro fallo. Di un padre che spieghi le donne dal punto di vista di un uomo, in una visione del femminile che escluda la dicotomia madre/amante, in cui non vi sia frustrazione o paura nell'essere uomo, ma la giusta consapevolezza della propria natura (e questo allontanare la frustrazione di genere riduce di molto i rischi di una deriva violenta nel contatto con la donna).
> Il Novecento ha ucciso il ruolo del padre, ne ha fatto qualcosa di subalterno alla madre e le ultime generazioni, cresciute da figure femminili, sono incapaci di gestire il loro essere uomini, le loro emozioni, le loro paure, la loro sessualità, che diventa così triviale, buffa, oscena, timorosa, fragile, perdendo la necessaria sacralità e forza, che invece rimane per quella femminile. Da tutto ciò nasce l'uomo moderno, che ha paura della donna e come tale si adegua alla sua volontà. E di conseguenza la corrispondente disistima e diffidenza da parte della donna, che vede l'uomo come un eterno bambinone (ma quando si trova a essere a sua volta madre lo educa come tale per tenerlo legato a sé).
> La stessa propensione carrieristica in luogo di quella paterna è utile per rappresentare un modello attrattivo per la donna attuale: è qualcosa che il ragazzo futuro uomo apprende dalla figura materna, alla cui volontà si adegua nel tentativo di compiacerla. L'uomo moderno non cresce mai, all'ombra delle figure femminili, resta fanciullo troppo a lungo.


Credo di non concordare con mezza parola di quello che hai scritto....


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo di non concordare con mezza parola di quello che hai scritto....


Mi stupirebbe il contrario.
Non l'ho scritto pensando di compiacere le lettrici femminili, come fa Recalcati.
L'ho scritto per aprire un dibattito concreto sulla figura del padre e dell'uomo moderno.
Che cos'è un uomo per una donna?
Qual è l'uomo che può piacere alla donna?
Perché si dice per esempio che alle donne piacciono gli "stronzi"?
Partiamo da questo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Prendo questo passo, che ha qualcosa di Marzulliano.
> A me non piace, e l'avrei riscritto così.
> I figli maschi hanno bisogno di un padre che insegni loro cosa è un uomo, quali sono le caratteristiche che un maschio deve avere, che li accompagni nella crescita sentimentale e sessuale, di una sessualità che non sia solo anatomia, ma insegni loro ad avere il miglior rapporto possibile col loro fallo. Di un padre che spieghi le donne dal punto di vista di un uomo, in una visione del femminile che escluda la dicotomia madre/amante, in cui non vi sia frustrazione o paura nell'essere uomo, ma la giusta consapevolezza della propria natura (e questo allontanare la frustrazione di genere riduce di molto i rischi di una deriva violenta nel contatto con la donna).
> Il Novecento ha ucciso il ruolo del padre, ne ha fatto qualcosa di subalterno alla madre e le ultime generazioni, cresciute da figure femminili, sono incapaci di gestire il loro essere uomini, le loro emozioni, le loro paure, la loro sessualità, che diventa così triviale, buffa, oscena, timorosa, fragile, perdendo la necessaria sacralità e forza, che invece rimane per quella femminile. Da tutto ciò nasce l'uomo moderno, che ha paura della donna e come tale si adegua alla sua volontà. E di conseguenza la corrispondente disistima e diffidenza da parte della donna, che vede l'uomo come un eterno bambinone (ma quando si trova a essere a sua volta madre lo educa come tale per tenerlo legato a sé).
> La stessa propensione carrieristica in luogo di quella paterna è utile per rappresentare un modello attrattivo per la donna attuale: è qualcosa che il ragazzo futuro uomo apprende dalla figura materna, alla cui volontà si adegua nel tentativo di compiacerla. L'uomo moderno non cresce mai, all'ombra delle figure femminili, resta fanciullo troppo a lungo.


Questo esprime te, il tuo bisogno, il tuo ideale.
Nulla ha a che fare con il pensiero di Recalcati che non mette mai in rapporto la morte del padre con un ipotetico dominio femminile.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi stupirebbe il contrario.
> Non l'ho scritto pensando di compiacere le lettrici femminili, come fa Recalcati.
> L'ho scritto per aprire un dibattito concreto sulla figura del padre e dell'uomo moderno.
> Che cos'è un uomo per una donna?
> ...


Alle donne piacciono gli stronzi esattamente come agli uomini piacciono le troie.
Sono frasi  che esprimono la rivalità intergenere.
Quando si vive l’abbandono (reale o simbolico del tradimento e del rifiuto) la svalutazione di sé viene proiettata su chi si vede come vincente. 
Ma non piacciono le brutte persone, se non in casi patologici, piacciono belle persone che poi rivelano di essere anche un po’ brutte.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo esprime te, il tuo bisogno, il tuo ideale.
> Nulla ha a che fare con il pensiero di Recalcati *che non mette mai in rapporto la morte del padre con un ipotetico dominio femminile*.


Eh, lo so benissimo, è esattamente quello che ho detto. Non per niente vende più di Claudio Risé.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, lo so benissimo, è esattamente quello che ho detto. Non per niente vende più di Claudio Risé.


Ma tu hai detto che avresti riformulato Recalcati.
:facepalm:
Risé oltre che essere junghiano è brutto :carneval:


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Alle donne piacciono gli stronzi esattamente come agli uomini piacciono le troie.*
> Sono frasi  che esprimono la rivalità intergenere.
> Quando si vive l’abbandono (reale o simbolico del tradimento e del rifiuto) la svalutazione di sé viene proiettata su chi si vede come vincente.
> Ma non piacciono le brutte persone, se non in casi patologici, p*iacciono belle persone che poi rivelano di essere anche un po’ brutte*.


Primo neretto: siamo sicuri che agli uomini piacciano le troie? Ritorniamo alla vecchia dicotomia madre/amante, in cui si vuole spartire il mondo femminile, che è illogica.
Agli uomini, quando sono adulti, piacciono le donne, sempre adulte e sessualmente mature. Che è cosa ben diversa da "troia" o "mamma". 
Il "mammone"  (il maschio mammocentrico, con una figura paterna assente e mamma dominante) vede la mamma e la moglie come angeli asessuati, le altre donne come zoccole. E riesce a trovare sessualmente attraenti solo le "zoccole". 
Questa è già una degenerazione dei rapporti di coppia. Il "mammone" è un seriale, in genere, per necessità. Non può godere con altre se non con donne non coinvolte nell'identificazione della figura materna.
Sul secondo: sì, è vero. Lo stronzo è colui che ha caratteristiche più da uomo e pertanto è più sessualmente attraente, ma allo stesso tempo manca di educazione sentimentale adeguata per assumersi le responsabilità da uomo. Ovvero, è uomo per le pulsioni e le capacità di riuscire a manifestarle nelle donne, ma ancora ragazzo per la crescita sentimentale. Tipico esempio, l'amante di Flower.
Ma abbiamo ovviato alla domanda più importante.
Cosa rende un uomo tale?


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma tu hai detto che avresti riformulato Recalcati.
> :facepalm:*
> Risé oltre che essere junghiano è brutto :carneval:


Sì, in effetti, un Recalcati che leggerebbero in due il mio...


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi stupirebbe il contrario.
> Non l'ho scritto pensando di compiacere le lettrici femminili, come fa Recalcati.
> L'ho scritto per aprire un dibattito concreto sulla figura del padre e dell'uomo moderno.
> Che cos'è un uomo per una donna?
> ...


Mi piaceva in passato chi mi dava più che altro filo da torcere.
Oggi credo apprezzerei molto più chi la vita me la rende più semplice, nella relazione con me. Sono abbastanza stanca dei conflitti.
Un uomo e' un uomo. Ti potrei rispondere, adesso presente quando serve. Nel passato ti avrei detto molto presente. Anche come padre. Più di così non saprei. Credo ognuno abbia modo di esprimere la propria presenza: non è il padre  "giocherellone", o quello  "sotto tono" che susciterebbe il mio non -piacere. Così  (ripiglio un discorso già fatto) come non lo e' la madre che ogni tanto sclera.
E' un equilibrio. E' un lasciare, e riprendere. Al meglio. La "carenza", in un uomo  (parlo di relazioni progettuali), come in un padre, non è tanto uno stereotipo di un ruolo. E' mancanza, quando invece si dovrebbe costruire. Se devo tirare su un muro, non importa che lo inizi a destra, o a sinistra. Importa che se si è in due entrambi lavorino al meglio. Poi se ci sono particolari attitudini, o competenze, chi le ha le usi.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

OK.
Chi è più uomo tra questi tre, e perché.


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> OK.
> Chi è più uomo tra questi tre, e perché.


Ti rispondo quando torno a casa.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> OK.
> Chi è più uomo tra questi tre, e perché.


Il terzo
Non so dirti il perchè.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: siamo sicuri che agli uomini piacciano le troie? Ritorniamo alla vecchia dicotomia madre/amante, in cui si vuole spartire il mondo femminile, che è illogica.
> Agli uomini, quando sono adulti, piacciono le donne, sempre adulte e sessualmente mature. Che è cosa ben diversa da "troia" o "mamma".
> Il "mammone"  (il maschio mammocentrico, con una figura paterna assente e mamma dominante) vede la mamma e la moglie come angeli asessuati, le altre donne come zoccole. E riesce a trovare sessualmente attraenti solo le "zoccole".
> Questa è già una degenerazione dei rapporti di coppia. Il "mammone" è un seriale, in genere, per necessità. Non può godere con altre se non con donne non coinvolte nell'identificazione della figura materna.
> ...


La prima frase è smentita dal resto.
Non credo proprio che nessuno scelga cattive persone.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> OK.
> Chi è più uomo tra questi tre, e perché.


Intendi l’immagine, il personaggio o l’attore?


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La prima frase è smentita dal resto.
> Non credo proprio che nessuno scelga cattive persone.


Sceglie ciò che ritiene adatto a lui in quel momento.
La scelta può essere buona, ovvero predisporre alla crescita, oppure cattiva.
Questo emerge col tempo.
Se una persona ha paura del sesso, sceglierà un partner che la sappia accogliere in quella sua particolare fase della vita.
Quando non avrà più paura, ne sceglierà un altro con cui potersi esprimere più liberamente.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi l’immagine, il personaggio o l’attore?


Tutti e tre.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti e tre.


Hai proposto SOLO tre immagini, scelte da te, è un po’ difficile fare una scelta.
Il primo, se ne farà una ragione :mexican:, non ricordo come si chiama, credo che sia il protagonista di Fast and fourios, film che credo siano arrivati all’ottavo, ma per me potrebbero anche non averli fatti. Fisicamente è un tipo che non mi interessa e mi pare anche un po’ ridicolo. 
Il secondo è l’esordiente Dustin Hoffman de Il Laureato. Nel film contraddittorio e tenero e trova la sua realizzazione nell’amore. Praticamente un Biancaneve che dopo i rischi del bosco e lo stato vegetativo viene salvato dalla principessa, che a sua volta è una Biancaneve che lui ha portato nel bosco e salva dalla strega. 
Non è un uomo.
Dustin Hoffman ha avuto una interessante carriera, ma non saprei dire che uomo sia. Mi piacciono bassi, ma non esageriamo.
Liam Neason in Schindler’s list rappresenta un uomo decisamente imperfetto, ma che sa agire con umanità e coraggio. L’attore mi piace in tutte le sue scelte e credo sia una brava persona. Troppo alto, e fumatore nella foto.

L’argomento però era il padre. E per me il padre (ma anche la madre) è una persona che vive la vita trovando un senso, come dice Recalcati quello vero. Il senso credo che non sia unico. Apprezzo coraggio, forza di scegliere in base alle convinzioni e non cambiare convinzioni per adeguarle alle scelte, capacità di comprensione degli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sceglie ciò che ritiene adatto a lui in quel momento.
> La scelta può essere buona, ovvero predisporre alla crescita, oppure cattiva.
> Questo emerge col tempo.
> Se una persona ha paura del sesso, sceglierà un partner che la sappia accogliere in quella sua particolare fase della vita.
> Quando non avrà più paura, ne sceglierà un altro con cui potersi esprimere più liberamente.


Ma non c’entra niente con stronzo e troia.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai proposto SOLO tre immagini, scelte da te, è un po’ difficile fare una scelta.
> Il primo, se ne farà una ragione :mexican:, non ricordo come si chiama, credo che sia il protagonista di Fast and fourios, film che credo siano arrivati all’ottavo, ma per me potrebbero anche non averli fatti. Fisicamente è un tipo che non mi interessa e mi pare anche un po’ ridicolo.
> Il secondo è l’esordiente Dustin Hoffman de Il Laureato. Nel film contraddittorio e tenero e trova la sua realizzazione nell’amore. Praticamente un Biancaneve che dopo i rischi del bosco e lo stato vegetativo viene salvato dalla principessa, che a sua volta è una Biancaneve che lui ha portato nel bosco e salva dalla strega.
> Non è un uomo.
> ...


Prima di essere padri, bisogna imparare ad essere uomini.
Sto partendo da Adamo ed Eva per capire chi era Adamo.
Al resto ci arriviamo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Prima di essere padri, bisogna imparare ad essere uomini.
> Sto partendo da Adamo ed Eva per capire chi era Adamo.
> Al resto ci arriviamo.


Non credo che esista l’UOMO.
Ogni persona è diversa.
Cosa accomuna le persone dello stesso sesso, a parte fare la pipì, credo che sia meno di ciò che le differenzia. 
Eppure credo che esistano il femminile e il maschile. 
Le diverse forme, maschili e femminili, della potenza generativa penso che strutturino in qualche modo, che non so definire, una tendenza penetrativa e una accogliente della personalità.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che esista l’UOMO.
> Ogni persona è diversa.
> Cosa accomuna le persone dello stesso sesso, a parte fare la pipì, credo che sia meno di ciò che le differenzia.
> Eppure credo che esistano il femminile e il maschile.
> Le diverse forme, maschili e femminili, della potenza generativa penso che strutturino in qualche modo, che non so definire, una tendenza penetrativa e una accogliente della personalità.


L'uomo per definizione, quello che voglio arrivare a descrivere, è colui che più di tutti assume le caratteristiche del maschile.
E che, come uomo, potrebbe rappresentare, da padre, un modello del maschile per i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'uomo per definizione, quello che voglio arrivare a descrivere, è colui che più di tutti assume le caratteristiche del maschile.
> E che, come uomo, potrebbe rappresentare, da padre, un modello del maschile per i figli.


Io ho già risposto. Per me il padre (ma anche la madre) è una persona che vive la vita trovando un senso, come dice Recalcati quello vero. Il senso credo che non sia unico. Apprezzo coraggio, forza di scegliere in base alle convinzioni e non cambiare convinzioni per adeguarle alle scelte, capacità di comprensione degli altri.


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> OK.
> Chi è più uomo tra questi tre, e perché.


Livello immagine.
Il secondo, per lo sguardo aperto.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: siamo sicuri che agli uomini piacciano le troie? Ritorniamo alla vecchia dicotomia madre/amante, in cui si vuole spartire il mondo femminile, che è illogica.
> Agli uomini, quando sono adulti, piacciono le donne, sempre adulte e sessualmente mature. Che è cosa ben diversa da "troia" o "mamma".
> Il "mammone"  (il maschio mammocentrico, con una figura paterna assente e mamma dominante) vede la mamma e la moglie come angeli asessuati, le altre donne come zoccole. E riesce a trovare sessualmente attraenti solo le "zoccole".
> Questa è già una degenerazione dei rapporti di coppia. Il "mammone" è un seriale, in genere, per necessità. Non può godere con altre se non con donne non coinvolte nell'identificazione della figura materna.
> ...


Cosa rende un uomo tale ? Dignità e forza ...secondo me.
Tempo fa vidi un film da mezza stella in cui il protagonista a cui erano state uccise moglie e figlia si domandava più o meno questo “che uomo sono se non  sono stato in grado di proteggere mia moglie è mia figlia ?...” 
Ecco...per me l’uomo è quella cosa lì... quello che  si sveglia la mattina pensando che sarà soddisfatto se sapra’ tutelare la sua famiglia e trasferirà a quest’ultima la certezza che si possa contare su di lui.....e badate bene ... questo pensiero non gli pesa anzi, lo rende orgoglioso ... 
invece che quello che si sveglia pensando “chi mi scopo oggi per non rendere vana la mia giornata?”


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cosa rende un uomo tale ? Dignità e forza ...secondo me.
> Tempo fa vidi un film da mezza stella in cui il protagonista a cui erano state uccise moglie e figlia si domandava più o meno questo “che uomo sono se non  sono stato in grado di proteggere mia moglie è mia figlia ?...”
> Ecco...per me l’uomo è quella cosa lì... quello che  si sveglia la mattina pensando che sarà soddisfatto se sapra’ tutelare la sua famiglia e trasferirà a quest’ultima la certezza che si possa contare su di lui.....e badate bene ... questo pensiero non gli pesa anzi, lo rende orgoglioso ...
> invece che quello che si sveglia pensando “chi mi scopo oggi per non rendere vana la mia giornata?”


Beh sì una scala di priorità di valori e responsabilità.


----------

